# Question about my pup still keeping his canine tooth



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Guys

I discovered recently that my pup (8 mo's old now) has not lost one of his baby canine teeth. He has lost all the rest of his baby teeth, and everything else has been replaced by adult teeth.

However his one baby canine is now right next to his adult canine on one side. It is not loose at all, doesn't appear to have festered, and it doesn't appear irritated, however he is now getting some food caught in there at times. It now looks disproportionately smaller than the adult replacement.

My question is... is this normal? Does it need to be removed? Should I be concerned? Will this be an expensive tooth removal from a vet?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I didn't ever have this issue so I asked avery knowledgable breeder I trust



> I've seen it in a few of our pups. Those people had the baby canine tooth pulled while dog went under for spay/neuter surgery. Not a big deal.


If it was mne I would watch it and ask your vet when you go there for something else so you don't get charged for a extra visit


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Give it a little more time. I had the same thing happen and I was afraid that it would crowd out the new tooth , but it fellout on it's own and the permanent tooth wasn't affected.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Bob and tlr

We'll keep monitoring it...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres another response I got from a friend



> My last GSP held on to the canine teeth and I resorted to gradually working my hand in her mouth and wiggling the teeth to get them loose. Over a couple weeks, they loosened and I finally got the two out that seemed like what you describe.
> The key was be easy, and not in a hurry. I was doing this 3 or 4 times a day.. I noticed they gradually got loose over a few days, and came out with no issue.


After thinking about this I would try that if it works great if not it shouldn't be much to have them pulled. I dont know if it would affect their bite if you leave them.

I dont really know, in all the dogs I've owned its never happend to me.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Happens sometimes. It's easy for the vet to remove...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the solid advice everyone.

Quick update:

Last night the pup had the tooth fall out. I checked his mouth this morning and voila' it was gone. I managed to find his tooth too.. which is sorta cool, as we now have collected 4 of his baby teeth.

It appears that it fell out last night, as I just checked him before I fed him yesterday evening.


----------

